# 5906 date



## pitmonkey (Dec 19, 2011)

I just scored a NIB 5906. I was wondering how to figure out the date of manufacture?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

you can call smith customer service and they may tell you, they will try to sell you a $30 cert of authenticity but just decline that.

or you can buy the standard catalogue of smith and wesson, they have most listing there

but i can tell you it was made between 1989 and 1999.... just 10 years of production.... yours looks like an early model, its wearing high profile sights, most came with novak style sights.... very very nice guns....


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

3rd generation S&Ws are some of the best handguns built.....go the the S&W forum as someone there may be able to help...JJ


----------

